# Audi AG Board Member-Driven TTS Coupe Sports Plenty of Exclusive Kit



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For visitors to the Audi Forum Ingolstadt, there is no shortage of things to see. From the Audi Museum Mobile with its vintage Audi antiquities and the Audi Collection Store, to the Audi Exclusive Showroom and new car Delivery Center… one can even dine in style at the Avus Restaurant. For those in the know though, it is the more nondescript Building A50 directly across from the delivery center where an observant eye can usually find something a little more rare… a little more unique.
* Full Story *


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Porsche calipers and polished R8 wheels with carbon mirrors and front lip very nice car indeed


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice to see what el presidente drives.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (robokn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robokn* »_Porsche calipers and polished R8 wheels with carbon mirrors and front lip very nice car indeed

I think Porsche and Audi both source the carbon ceramics from SGL Carbon, but these have Audi Ceramic logos so they're not Porsche even though they're red.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Not a fan of the carbon on this car.
It don't fit with the light colour.
The front look like it's floting in no man's land.
Only a black car can get away with it IMHO.


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Audi AG Board Member-Driven TTS Coupe Sports Plenty of Exclusive Kit ([email protected])*

Nice George... Hmmm.... What should I do... save for the RS or trick out the TTS








I'm thinking the first with the carbon goodies!?!?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi AG Board Member-Driven TTS Coupe Sports Plenty of Exclusive Kit (353S)*

TTRS may be at least a year and carbon fiber pieces for it yet can be assumed but haven't been seen on anything (watch at Essen next fall would be my guess if they're going to show it). 
I'm loving your Suzuka TTS. I've modded it a bit (carbon bits, plus blacked out RS6 tri-5s). If I were ordering a TTS today, I think this's how I'd spec and build it.


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Audi AG Board Member-Driven TTS Coupe Sports Plenty of Exclusive Kit ([email protected])*

Nice George!!!
Osir is about to release their TTS carbon goodies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi AG Board Member-Driven TTS Coupe Sports Plenty of Exclusive Kit (353S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *353S* »_Nice George!!!
Osir is about to release their TTS carbon goodies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Interesting. Looks like some of the pieces are same or similar. Note that rear spoiler on the Stadler car is just like theirs. Do you have more info on the OSIR TTS line?


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Audi AG Board Member-Driven TTS Coupe Sports Plenty of Exclusive Kit ([email protected])*

Yeah... I got an email from Riso. He has made the TTS front spoiler and rear valence (both are the same as OEM only carbon) I hear they will be available in a couple months. He said he is also working on a "refined" rear valence releasing about a month after the OEM version. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi AG Board Member-Driven TTS Coupe Sports Plenty of Exclusive Kit (353S)*

Think he'd mind if I posted that pic in our news blog?


----------

